# Help choosing Fertility clinic! Ehab or Complete??



## babyhope84 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all!

I haven't been on here for a while but am still in the same position as my profile! I have several issues and have been advised by our private consultant that ICSI is our option.. Now I am tied between going with my consultant Ehab Kelada or to go to Complete up in Southampton?? 

Has anyone had any experiences on who is better etc? Of course we would love the highest success rate as possible so we are finding it difficult as Ehab is a lot more expensive.. 

I have checked out as many reviews as I could buy would love advice on here 

Thank you so much in advance


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Why not try asking on the clinic boards you might get a better response?  

Grey xx


----------



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I used Complete for DIUI so have no experience of undergoing ICSI with them, but as a clinic I would highly recommend them. The staff were fantastic (the consultant we used was Mr Brook) and I had total faith in them. The only negative was the tiny car parking spaces!!!

Good luck,

NM
x


----------

